# Squeaking Noise from Engine - Harmonic Balancer?



## GIDIYUP (Dec 8, 2008)

I've notice that my 2001 Pathfinder LE has an engine squeaking noise. I does not sound like its a belt but sounds like it could be coming from the water pump or a pully. It seems to be worse when it is cold and much quieter when its warm outside. After reasearching on the internet, I'm thinking it might be the Harmonic Balancer. If anyone has any other ideas, I welcome suggestions. 

My main question is about the Harmonic Balancer. How difficult is it to replace on my own? Is this somethng that I should attempt on my own or should I take it in for service. 

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do you have multiple v-belts? or a serpentine belt? if its multiple, remove the belts one at a time, I'd be willing to be it would be an idler pulley.


----------



## GIDIYUP (Dec 8, 2008)

Well this noise is back. After months of great driving, the noise from my engine finally returned. The only thing I can gather is it must be related to the weather  

Now I'm hearing a noise that almost sounds like a bird chirping. Its really annoying. I kept thinking it was coming from the inside of my car somewhere but today when I had the windows down in my garage, I could hear the noise coming from the engine. 

Would this be a symptom of the water pump, pully? Any help on what to check would be appreciated. 

My car has the 3.5 engine so its a serpentine belt.


----------



## veenkerjohn (Oct 20, 2009)

This sounds like a similar thing I am having....I changed the Idler Pulley....after taking it off, the pulley bearing seemed like it was causing the noise. Now, I have almost no noise at all....One other possibility is the bearing in the altenator. 
The cold weather would be harder on a failing bearing.


----------



## ediamiam (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm betting it's idler pulley. I'm doing that on the Frontier as I'm getting tired of the sqeeking..now just waiting for the part to come in.


----------

